# My EOI Form



## rwahdan (Sep 19, 2013)

Dear All,

I have a question regarding my wife's qualification. I did submit the pre-assessment through NZQA and received by email the level "7" equivalency but the EOI form where do I need to put that? It is asking for reference number and also for Type but can't find them in the email that was sent.

Thanks,
Rami


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

In the email which you got from NZQA, there will be Pre-assessment Number: header
Enter the reference number corresponding to this header


----------



## rwahdan (Sep 19, 2013)

*Thanks*



indtiger said:


> In the email which you got from NZQA, there will be Pre-assessment Number: header
> Enter the reference number corresponding to this header


Thanks for the reply


----------

